

Eurostar unveils new 200mph Channel Tunnel train - edward
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/road-and-rail-transport/11227836/Eurostar-unveils-new-200mph-Channel-Tunnel-train.html

======
melling
The current trains run about 180 mph? I guess every little bit helps. I once
rode the fastest train in the US from New York City to Boston. I calculated
the average speed at 79 mph.

